# A 'Wild Thing" Sheath . . . .



## Kevin (May 20, 2015)

I can't find the thread because the search function of our software sucks. But somewhere I posted a picture of a knife my dad brought back to Japan and gave me when he came back from the P.I. on one of his Nam TOD. Barry @Wildthings offered to make a sheath for it. He played like a Opossum and said he wasn't very good at it but he'd give it a shot. We made a trade. I wasn't expecting much based on what he had said to me in our PM exchanges but I didn't want much, just a simple sheath like it had when dad gave it to me. 

I wouldn't dare send my machete through the mail because it's too important to me to risk losing in the mail, so I sent Barry a cardboard template of the knife with measurements. I started to clean up my machete but I wanted to get a good natural light picture of Barry's artwork so I didn't have time to clean it up like spic and span before I lose what cloud-filtered light we have left I but wouldn't want to clean it it up too much anyway. It's not a showpiece, but his scabbard is. I think he did a magnificent job but judge for yourself.



 



 



 



 

I wish my picture skills were better, because this sheath is the best piece of leather work I have ever owned. It may not fetch $10,000 at a knife show, but I wouldn't sell my machete and it's new home for that amount and that's a fact. Thank you Barry I know you spent a lot of time on this. This trade is not over . . . . . .

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Wildthings (May 20, 2015)

Hot Dang it looks like that sucker fits!!!!!

Here's the link to the original thread LINK


----------



## Foot Patrol (May 20, 2015)

That is a really nice sheath. That pattern is not easy to do and to do it on both side is killer.

Scott

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (May 20, 2015)

Nice sheath! and Bolo (what they call em in the PI) I had one I got there, not near as deluxe as that, but I don't know where it got to... The handles are usually made of Carabao horn, which is what yours looks like, and the blades are typically made from leaf-springs... I took a jungle survival course there and the Negrito guide did everything with his Bolo, from chopping down a tree to skinning a frog, pretty impressive, you triggered some memories man

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC (May 20, 2015)

Outstanding! !!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (May 20, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Nice sheath! and Bolo (what they call em in the PI) I had one I got there, not near as deluxe as that, but I don't know where it got to... The handles are usually made of Carabao horn, which is what yours looks like, and the blades are typically made from leaf-springs... I took a jungle survival course there and the Negrito guide did everything with his Bolo, from chopping down a tree to skinning a frog, pretty impressive, you triggered some memories man



Barry THANK YOU for filling in the blanks. Maybe next time we chat you will fill me in even more. My dad wouldn't have been quite as deeply involved in the native terms as you were. I can definitely see how this could have been a leaf spring. It makes my 'bolo' even cooler now to have even a little more history.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (May 20, 2015)

Looks like Barry did justice to your Dad's knife! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 20, 2015)

Oh neat o! That looks great! Nicely done...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 20, 2015)

Great craftsmanship on the sheath !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

